# ~~HOW TO BUILD A DOMINO TABLE~~



## NIMSTER64

I KNOW ITS WEIRD BUT THOUGHT IT WOULD BE INTERESTING TO POST JUST IN CASE SOME OF YOU WANT TO BUILD ONE.IT IS MY FIRST ATTEMPT AND I THINK ITS COMING ALONG PRETY GOOD.HERE YOU GUYS GO.LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU ALL THINK AND OPINIONS ON HOW ITS COMING ALONG


----------



## NIMSTER64

here is the material I am going to use


----------



## NIMSTER64

more pics later on today or thursday depending on how far I get


----------



## KERRBSS

nice build up, but dont you havea 64 rag to werk on? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 15 2007, 03:14 AM~8558329
> *more pics later on today or thursday depending on how far I get
> *


LOL yea but that cost more money.This is all I can aford at this time :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Better make the legs strong cause I've been known to snap little ones when I throw down TEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNN bitches


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 15 2007, 10:51 AM~8559553
> *Better make the legs strong cause I've been known to snap little ones when I throw down TEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNN bitches
> *


yea the legs are table legs and can hold up to 150 lbs


----------



## NIMSTER64

I started the cutting


----------



## NIMSTER64

I am going to go work on it right now I will take some pics and post progress later on today


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 15 2007, 04:17 AM~8558561
> *nice build up, but dont you havea  64 rag to werk on? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## JasonJ

I wouldnt even waste my time with just reinforcing the stress points... gotta do a full leg wrap!


----------



## BigLinc

:0


----------



## Skim

how much shipped?


----------



## lone star

tint them windows


----------



## SIX8 IMPALA

I'll knock the paint off dat beietch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## impala_631

hahaa, you got some free time ehh?


----------



## SIX8 IMPALA

I'll knock the paint off dat beietch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

den I be yellen domino nikka!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIX8 IMPALA

I'll knock the paint off dat beietch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

den I be yellen domino nikka!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean

are you going to candy this thing...... :biggrin:


----------



## SIX8 IMPALA

add some skirts :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

LOL at all the coments hers the progress LOL it has been raining but here it goes I am going to put it off till next week I got to go to work LOL I put some trim on this biotch wwwhhhaaaaaahhahahaha. wich one do you guys like better? just test fitting

here are some ideas of wjat I want to do


----------



## NIMSTER64

Got to go let me know wich one I should go with


----------



## caddyking

the dominoes and bills look tight. you could get a tight ass painting of a lac or throw some caddy emblems in there with the dominoes. looks tight however you do it


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 15 2007, 07:13 PM~8563278
> *I wouldnt even waste my time with just reinforcing the stress points... gotta do a full leg wrap!
> *


X2


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 15 2007, 07:13 PM~8563278
> *I wouldnt even waste my time with just reinforcing the stress points... gotta do a full leg wrap!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I got the heavy duty legs hopefully it won't buckle


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SIX8 IMPALA_@Aug 15 2007, 09:06 PM~8564053
> *I'll knock the paint off dat beietch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> *


 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 15 2007, 09:07 PM~8564063
> *hahaa, you got some free time ehh?
> *


LOL no not realy.is just that I went to go buy one and they wanted 200 250 just for a basic one not even clearcoated.I had to do that my self so I said fuck it I will just try to build one :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Aug 15 2007, 11:30 AM~8559850-->
> 
> 
> 
> wahahahahahahahahhahaha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 15 2007, 12:08 PM~8560127
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 07:16 PM~8563289
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 07:17 PM~8563297
> *how much shipped?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Aug 15 2007, 07:20 PM~8563336
> *tint them windows
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 15 2007, 11:47 PM~8565382
> *are you going to candy this thing...... :biggrin:
> *


I was looking at diffrent color stains but they were water base and I don't know how it will react with the clear gel I want to coat it with so I didn't chance it.but I might make a corn hole toss thingamagiger I just might do it with that one


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Aug 16 2007, 12:51 PM~8568996
> *the dominoes and bills look tight.  you could get a tight ass painting of a lac or throw some caddy emblems in there with the dominoes.  looks tight however you do it
> *


yea i was thinking the dominoe on the table.so I started to cut holes out for the domine but all I have is a router and it didn't make square edges but it don't look bad.I still have a few to go I will post pics tonight


----------



## NIMSTER64

here is what the table looks like as we speak.I am going to see if i finish it by next week  I have to stain it I am going with a dark mahogoney and then glue the bills down nail the rest of the trim and the domino holders drill the holes out for cup holders and then clear coat it and put the legs on.so it is about 1/4 of the way done.


----------



## NIMSTER64

any sugestions?


----------



## timdog57

I would use fake bills from a color printer. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 15 2007, 07:17 PM~8563297
> *how much shipped?
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 17 2007, 05:37 AM~8574885
> *I would use fake bills from a color printer.  :biggrin:
> *


I don't want to get introuble. isn't that a federal offence?


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 17 2007, 07:14 AM~8575191
> *I don't want to get introuble. isn't that a federal offence?
> *


:nono:


----------



## Firefly

Good topic! :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 17 2007, 09:37 AM~8574885
> *I would use fake bills from a color printer.  :biggrin:
> *


i think he already did ...that or he's got some small dominos


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Aug 17 2007, 10:48 AM~8576013
> *i think he already did ...that or he's got some small dominos
> *


yea those dominoes are the minis travel size ones.I will post more pics I am about to go stain it :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

just finished puting the legs on it and the cup holders I am going to try to stain it tonight I will have pics later on


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 17 2007, 08:57 AM~8575406
> *Good topic! :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Aug 17 2007, 08:49 AM~8575369
> *:nono:
> *


  :nono: what?


----------



## CadyRidah

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 17 2007, 05:14 AM~8575191
> *I don't want to get introuble. isn't that a federal offence?
> *


Isn't it a federal offense to stick it to the table and clear it also? It's like defacing federal property. I not 100% sure though. Anyone know?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CadyRidah_@Aug 17 2007, 09:01 PM~8580169
> *Isn't it a federal offense to stick it to the table and clear it also? It's like defacing federal property. I not 100% sure though. Anyone know?
> *


well at least I will get locked up for some real shit not for counterfiting.so do you like it or not :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64

uploading the new pics.


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

those were the legs I made sure they were the extra heavy duty ones J :cheesy: :twak:


----------



## NIMSTER64

conditioning the wood :biggrin: the wify snuke up on me









My shorty wanted to help so I let him










so I said your doing a good job LOL child labor is the best thing :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

thumbsup


----------



## NIMSTER64

my turn


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

greating fom my shorty he said DAD here's for all the haters :0


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 17 2007, 09:14 AM~8575191
> *I don't want to get introuble. isn't that a federal offence?
> *


private table right? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

we are not done yet.Paul I hopeyou can play on this table


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 18 2007, 02:51 AM~8581846
> *we are not done yet.Paul I hopeyou can play on this table
> *


 :biggrin: 
i will be up sometime bro, been years sence some dominos :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

*continude(spell) lol*
me and my son will be working on it on tues.I have to go to work and he has to go to school LOL (not like they can teach him more them me)but he has to go through the system :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Aug 18 2007, 01:54 AM~8581866
> *:biggrin:
> i will be up sometime bro, been years sence some dominos  :biggrin:
> *


just stay till monday or sunday afternoon


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 17 2007, 11:44 PM~8581800
> *thumbsup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

child labor LOL shit I got caught in reality he is the one building it LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64

look at my drunk ass LOL.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 18 2007, 01:44 AM~8581800
> *thumbsup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats so funny.


oh dont use real money homei. Now that would be :loco:


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 18 2007, 01:43 AM~8581792
> *conditioning the wood :biggrin:  the wify snuke up on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shorty wanted to help so I let him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I said your doing a good job LOL child labor is the best thing :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



MIRALO MIRALO MUY CHULO........................... :ugh: 

FUKEN.......NIM.SHIET A VER CUANDO INVITAS


----------



## lowriders2choppers

when does production start on these nim...i need one!


xN8x


----------



## slo

whats about the cost of materials n shit ...


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Aug 18 2007, 12:48 PM~8583410
> *when does production start on these nim...i need one!
> xN8x
> *


 :0 damn homie I don't even know where to start bro alot of time goes into it especial for the domino resesed in the table


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 18 2007, 01:23 PM~8583569
> *whats about the cost of materials n shit ...
> *


just in materials not including the lil dominoes I have around 120 to like 150 into it.I didn't keep the receipts


----------



## NIMSTER64

I didn't get anything done today.it has been raining for the past 3 days and only stoped for one day and been raining for like a week straight.so I can't work on it cus its too humid and the stain will not dry properly.I know I am going to have problems with it cus the wood is still going to be damp cus of the humidity but I don't care.its my first table and I want to see how well I can get it done.This is the first and last time I use plywood.it warped a bit I hope it don't keep on warping.I have it out side I was going to bring it in but the back yard flooded it looked like a lagoon out there.I have to wait for the water to receed before I go out there.


----------



## NIMSTER64

I am going to try to stain some more hopefully it don't seperate if so then fuck it it will give it charecter


----------



## SIX8 IMPALA

roll it in the booth and spray that beotch!!!!!!!!!!!!
oh yea can I order a large dominos pizza!!+-


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SIX8 IMPALA_@Aug 21 2007, 09:45 PM~8611255
> *roll it in the booth and spray that beotch!!!!!!!!!!!!
> oh yea can I order a large dominos pizza!!+-
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

well since its raining out side I decided to take up a bigger project indoors untill it stops raining.its suposed to rain all week so I decided to paint my house LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64

I will be posting pics of my house I went from like 5 diffrent colors to white LOL my wife asked me today ok so now what is next after the primer LOL I said thats the color LOL she said bull shit LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64

:0 over 1300 veiws :cheesy: I am going to finish it next week.I am almost done painting the house so the table will be done by weds for sure.I am going to bring it in after I sand it down in a few mins and clear coat it and all so its done :biggrin: then I am going to build some basic corn hole boards


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

is it done yet...???


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Aug 24 2007, 04:12 PM~8633830
> *is it done yet...???
> *


its been raining but it will be done by monday.I was puting the final coat and that shit started seperating.but I said fuck it I will post pics of this bicth on mon. :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

oh yea and I will post the pics of my lil house that I painted while the storm passed


----------



## NIMSTER64

and also I just stained some corn hole boards I will be posting all the pics along with the flood we had but that did not stop me LOL.Hope to see yo all there at the picnic on the 1st


----------



## DYABLITO

GOD DAMN SON YOU'RE ON A ROLL.IF I BUY U A PLANE TICKET WOULD YOU PAINT MY HOUSE :biggrin: THE TABLE LOOKS TIGHT,NICE JOB


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Aug 25 2007, 04:10 AM~8637483
> *GOD DAMN SON YOU'RE ON A ROLL.IF I BUY U A PLANE TICKET WOULD YOU PAINT MY HOUSE :biggrin: THE TABLE LOOKS TIGHT,NICE JOB
> *


if the money is right homie.  esa mesa esta nitida bro.


----------



## DYABLITO

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 25 2007, 04:12 AM~8637487
> *if the money is right homie.  esa mesa esta nitida bro.
> *


LOL NAH I'LL LET YOU FOCUS ON YOUR TABLE AND PAINTING YOUR HOUSE:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Aug 25 2007, 04:14 AM~8637489
> *LOL NAH I'LL LET YOU FOCUS ON YOUR TABLE AND PAINTING YOUR HOUSE:biggrin:
> *


I will post the pics of both LOL I just got la caja china and I am about to roast some pigs LOL I will post pics of that to.sabrosura :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

you must have gotten a home depot credit card huh?.

cutting and staining and painting ,ooh my!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Aug 25 2007, 08:48 AM~8637767
> *you must have gotten a home depot credit card huh?.
> 
> cutting and staining and painting ,ooh my!
> *


LOL its that ovious huh(spell)


----------



## LowandBeyond

LOL. This topic kicks ass. Lets see it done, but don't over work the children. :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 29 2007, 03:07 AM~8667062
> *LOL.  This topic kicks ass.  Lets see it done,  but don't over work the children.  :cheesy:
> *


I need to finish the final por on clear coat.I will be posting pics up in a couple days :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

ok so I poured on the clear at around 6 pm I went inside the crib to feed the kids came back out around 8 pm and there was like 100 mosquitos stuck in the clear LOL :angry: so I don't know what to do now.I was thinking of going to buy more clear and fossil them bitches in ther?fuck it I will have pics on monday so you all could see up playing on the table


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 18 2007, 12:43 AM~8581792
> *conditioning the wood :biggrin:  the wify snuke up on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SIX8 IMPALA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 30 2007, 09:53 PM~8683252
> * ok so I poured on the clear at around 6 pm I went inside the crib to feed the kids came back out around 8 pm and there was like 100 mosquitos stuck in the clear LOL :angry: so I don't know what to do now.I was thinking of going to buy more clear and fossil them bitches in ther?fuck it I will have pics on monday so you all could see up playing on the table
> *


maybe they want to play some bones :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78

Look at him go


----------



## NIMSTER64

tring to upload some pics of the finished table


----------



## NIMSTER64

here is what slowed me down


----------



## NIMSTER64

heres the table


----------



## NIMSTER64

thats when it got fucked up


----------



## NIMSTER64

here is my table I set up for the luau for my neice


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

ready for the pig?


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

I tried to open the mouth but it was shut for good LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64

there I am about to butcher the shit out of it lOL


----------



## NIMSTER64

this is whats left of it :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

looks like the pig had fun


----------



## NIMSTER64

I got more pics but I can not find my usb cord for my other camera


----------



## SIX8 IMPALA

IS THAT MISS PIGGY YOUR EATING OUT?????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SIX8 IMPALA_@Sep 5 2007, 01:12 AM~8718292
> *IS THAT MISS PIGGY YOUR EATING OUT??????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL naw bro thats kermits property


----------



## NIMSTER64

THE FINAL PRODUCT :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

My shorty wanted to help so I let him


----------



## NIMSTER64

sorry it took so long to build.the weather just sucked that week


----------



## 79 cutty

That table looks bad! :biggrin:  

Makes me want to go whip one up!!!!


----------



## SIX8 IMPALA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 5 2007, 06:36 PM~8724643
> *THE FINAL PRODUCT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


came out sweeeet shiny like bling bling!!!!!!!!!!! thats the best /only domino table i've ever seen "very good job" NOW LETS PLAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DYABLITO

DAMN THAT TABLE CAME OUT CLEAN  :thumbsup:


----------



## SIX8 IMPALA

are you sure i wont slap that ivory bone down i wont break that pretty little table of yours hahahahaha j/k :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 6 2007, 04:59 PM~8732103
> *That table looks bad!  :biggrin:
> 
> Makes me want to go whip one up!!!!
> *


its prety easy if you are good with wood


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 18 2007, 12:55 AM~8813775
> *its prety easy if you are good with your wood
> *


 :0 

turnd out pretty good, and that hog made me a little hungry, been wantin to have a hog roast all summer, maybe next year.. and made a corn hole board eh.. fun drinking game there.. just chill drink and chat :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN

damn nimster, u cuban? dominoes and la caja china lol. is the table staying smooth with that "pour on" thing? or has it gotton dull?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 5 2007, 06:36 PM~8724643
> *THE FINAL PRODUCT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's look tight!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 18 2007, 01:59 AM~8814431
> *:0
> 
> turnd out pretty good, and that hog made me a little hungry, been wantin to have a hog roast all summer, maybe next year.. and made a corn hole board eh.. fun drinking game there.. just chill drink and chat  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yup thats how my family likes to have fun thanks for looking through my topic and thanks for the coments :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 18 2007, 02:08 AM~8814451
> *damn nimster, u cuban? dominoes and la caja china lol. is the table staying smooth with that "pour on" thing? or has it gotton dull?
> *


:biggrin: it stayed smooth and shiny.if it ever dulls I just have to polish it back up with pldge or a wax but I doubt that will happen.its the same stuff they use on the tables at hooters


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SIX8 IMPALA_@Sep 8 2007, 04:40 PM~8746760
> *are you sure i wont slap that ivory bone down i wont break that pretty little table of yours      hahahahaha j/k  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: do you want me to stand on the tableand take a pic? :biggrin: shit this is a 800 dollar table.trust me I build it to last.I can build a basic one for like 300 plus shipping.let me know


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Sep 7 2007, 05:53 PM~8740992
> *DAMN THAT TABLE CAME OUT CLEAN   :thumbsup:
> *


  thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 18 2007, 01:59 AM~8814431
> *:0
> 
> turnd out pretty good, and that hog made me a little hungry, been wantin to have a hog roast all summer, maybe next year.. and made a corn hole board eh.. fun drinking game there.. just chill drink and chat  :biggrin:
> *


I am a traviling catere.LOL naw its my first shot at all an it looks like I concorded it.but if you or anyone in the mid west needs a pig roast let me know.of course the closer the the chi the chapwer it would be.only cus of the gas :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

looks really good i like, but whats with the cash in it?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 19 2007, 07:21 AM~8822542
> *looks really good i like, but whats with the cash in it?
> *


it was something diffrent and since it was my first table and I am going to keep it I figured why not.my homies are like why did you do that LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SIX8 IMPALA_@Sep 8 2007, 04:40 PM~8746760
> *are you sure i wont slap that ivory bone down i wont break that pretty little table of yours      hahahahaha j/k  :biggrin:
> *


I can stand on the table and it won't break :cheesy:


----------



## DRòN

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 19 2007, 01:27 AM~8821699
> *:biggrin: it stayed smooth and shiny.if it ever dulls I just have to polish it back up with pldge or a wax but I doubt that will happen.its the same stuff they use on the tables at hooters
> *


 :0 

ive been thinking why dont these shops who make tables down here in south florida (cuban mom and pop hardware stores) use that stuff, the tables would be perfect. the tables down here are molded out of fiberglass but clear coated with car paint, and some with some wierd gel coat stuff, but the car paint dulls after a while, and the gel coat cracks and flakes off over time. i might have to make me one and use that stuff


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 25 2007, 01:31 PM~8866846
> *:0
> 
> ive been thinking why dont these shops who make tables down here in south florida (cuban mom and pop hardware stores) use that stuff, the tables would be perfect. the tables down here are molded out of fiberglass but clear coated with car paint, and some with some wierd gel coat stuff, but the car paint dulls after a while, and the gel coat cracks and flakes off over time. i might have to make me one and use that stuff
> *


its prety expensive.it cost me 100 bux just on the clear coat.I could have layed it thinner but I wanted to go all out :biggrin: post pics of your build on here


----------



## jevonniespapi

Ive been lookin for a domino table for a while now!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jevonniespapi_@Oct 5 2007, 07:45 PM~8940626
> *Ive been lookin  for a domino table for a while now!
> *


well now you know how to make one :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

damn,good build up topic.i feel like builing one and i dont even play dominoes


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Oct 8 2007, 04:43 PM~8953906
> *damn,good build up topic.i feel like builing one and i dont even play dominoes
> *


 :yes: Hell yeah, that table is pimp


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

yeah nim that shit looks tight ,good job!


----------



## capriceman75

i 2nd that


----------



## chromeandpaint

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ILL PLAY YOU FOR IT..NICE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 15 2007, 07:13 PM~8563278
> *I wouldnt even waste my time with just reinforcing the stress points... gotta do a full leg wrap!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Oct 26 2007, 08:20 PM~9091959
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ILL PLAY YOU FOR IT..NICE
> *


 :0


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 5 2007, 09:36 PM~8724643
> *THE FINAL PRODUCT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 HOW MUCH YOU ASKING NIM? WHATS THE TICKET?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 30 2008, 10:14 AM~10770003
> *:0  :0  HOW MUCH YOU ASKING NIM? WHATS THE TICKET?
> *


800 for this one.


----------



## backbumper87

TTT


----------



## EL MALO

Yo that table is sick. How did you attach the top part and the moldings to the rest of the table? Did it just stick together when you put the poly?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by EL MALO_@Jul 5 2008, 10:44 AM~11016737
> *Yo that table is sick.  How did you attach the top part and the moldings to the rest of the table?  Did it just stick together when you put the poly?
> *


I did it with finishing nails.let me know if you need help.I will try my bes to guid you.


----------



## wired61

that bissshhh is baaaad,,,,nice work Nim!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 5 2007, 08:36 PM~8724643
> *THE FINAL PRODUCT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 BADD ASS!!! I JUS STILL CANT BELIEVE U USED REAL FERIA FOR THA TABLE HOMIE!! THATS JUS CRAZY THAT ALONE QUE 500 BUCK OF MONEY IONSDIE DAMN !!!! BUT IT S FUCKIN SWEET!!! KEEP US POSTED IF U MAKE A NEW ONE!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 6 2008, 11:35 PM~11025697
> *that bissshhh is baaaad,,,,nice work Nim!!
> *


I am a carpenter so I can build what ever any one needs.just let me know I will hook everyone up :cheesy: this one is an altimate one of a kind for my taste but I can build what ever anyone wants


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 6 2008, 11:44 PM~11025752
> *:0  :0  BADD ASS!!! I JUS STILL CANT BELIEVE U USED REAL FERIA FOR THA TABLE HOMIE!! THATS JUS CRAZY THAT ALONE QUE 500 BUCK OF MONEY IONSDIE DAMN !!!! BUT IT S FUCKIN SWEET!!! KEEP US POSTED IF U MAKE A NEW ONE!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


  it is one of a kind homie.thats whay i did it.but I can make what ever you need let know homie.


----------



## nittygritty

Dats purdy.


----------



## NIMSTER64

thanks


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 6 2008, 11:35 PM~11025697
> *that bissshhh is baaaad,,,,nice work Nim!!
> *


thanks.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 5 2007, 06:36 PM~8724643
> *THE FINAL PRODUCT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 *DAMM HOMIE YOU GOT DOWN ON THAT TABLE HANDS DOWN GOOD WORK* :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 14 2007, 11:51 PM~8558005
> *I KNOW ITS WEIRD BUT THOUGHT IT WOULD BE INTERESTING TO POST JUST IN CASE SOME OF YOU WANT TO BUILD ONE.IT IS MY FIRST ATTEMPT AND I THINK ITS COMING ALONG PRETY GOOD.HERE YOU GUYS GO.LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU ALL THINK AND OPINIONS ON HOW ITS COMING ALONG
> *


*WHAT ABOUT A POKER TABLE *:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jul 9 2008, 06:35 PM~11049379
> *:0 DAMM HOMIE YOU GOT DOWN ON THAT TABLE HANDS DOWN GOOD WORK :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jul 9 2008, 06:39 PM~11049422
> *WHAT ABOUT A POKER TABLE :biggrin:
> *


I DON'T PLAY POKER BUT I CAN BUILD ONE


----------



## NIMSTER64

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

10 peeps build a table. post pics homies  or send me the pics


----------



## NIMSTER64

I saw one that some one build off these instructions and it came out nice I hope he post pics soon.


----------



## NIMSTER64

:biggrin: summer is coming you got to build one. if not let me know I can build it and shipp it out. :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 18 2007, 01:08 AM~8814451
> *damn nimster, u cuban? dominoes and la caja china lol. is the table staying smooth with that "pour on" thing? or has it gotton dull?
> *


 :0


----------



## HydroCutlass86

damn good job bro :thumbsup: you could make alot of money off those i bet


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Mar 21 2009, 12:42 AM~13343538
> *damn good job bro  :thumbsup: you could make alot of money off those i bet
> *


yea but they cost alot to make so I won't be making much


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

Damn, that is a beautiful table.



> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 17 2007, 09:03 PM~8580184
> *well at least I will get locked up for some real shit not for counterfiting.so do you like it or not  :uh:
> *


And since I was reading the discussion from previous pages, it's only counterfeiting if you make a copy of the bills for the intent of using the copies for currency :cheesy:


----------



## Groc006

did you cut out the rust and patch it with metal before Paint?
or did you just bondo over the rust??????????????? :biggrin:





Looks good homie........


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 5 2007, 08:36 PM~8724643
> *THE FINAL PRODUCT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good nim :thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56

still my favorite build on here


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jun 4 2009, 07:46 PM~14098069
> *did you cut out the rust and patch it with metal before Paint?
> or did you just bondo over the rust??????????????? :biggrin:
> Looks good homie........
> *


LOL all new no bomdo here :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 4 2009, 07:36 PM~14097972
> *Damn, that is a beautiful table.
> And since I was reading the discussion from previous pages, it's only counterfeiting if you make a copy of the bills for the intent of using the copies for currency :cheesy:
> *


Than you.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jun 6 2009, 11:16 PM~14115501
> *looks good nim  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jun 6 2009, 11:39 PM~14115657
> *still my favorite build on here
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

TTT for the homie that was asking for the topic


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2010, 12:34 PM~17342037
> *TTT for the homie that was asking for the topic
> *


MAN THAT WAS LAST YEAR, YOU BUILD ANYTHING SINCE THEN? :0 :biggrin: OH THE TABLE LOOKS SICK HOMIE!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 29 2010, 06:56 PM~17344463
> *MAN THAT WAS LAST YEAR, YOU BUILD ANYTHING SINCE THEN? :0  :biggrin: OH THE TABLE LOOKS SICK HOMIE!
> *


yea I built a few decks and working on a patio. also converted a few basements into living spaces :biggrin: what sucks is that all the money is going to my kids education and not my ride  but maybe just maybe they will help me build it when the time comes :cheesy: Thanks for the props


----------



## CADDY CREW

:thumbsup: NICE


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Apr 29 2010, 08:05 PM~17345026
> *:thumbsup: NICE
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams

im into domino my self got one custom made bye my homi cherry wood with my car on it


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Casino Dreams_@Apr 29 2010, 08:15 PM~17345133
> *im into domino my self got one custom made bye my home cherry wood with my car on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful bro :biggrin: lets see more. how much do you have into this one :cheesy:


----------



## CasinoDreams

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2010, 08:38 PM~17345370
> *beautiful bro :biggrin:  lets see more. how much do you have into this one :cheesy:
> *


ill post pix of it i have it hanged up in my living room until my basment is finished but it has legs and dosent wobble but i want to put custom legs like the carved wood ones from a house table so it looks official when its setup but that in some time i found the legs i want at a wood store .it cost me 400 becuase the cherry red wood is expensive and i paid homi to build it had to get the picture like in a clear thing before the apoxy was layed but i have others i will post a pix off i got 1 i take to shows


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Apr 29 2010, 06:15 PM~17345133
> *im into domino my self got one custom made bye my homi cherry wood with my car on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I WANT ONE FOR MY CUTTY  :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 30 2010, 12:32 PM~17351443
> *:0 I WANT ONE FOR MY CUTTY   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 3 2007, 11:42 PM~8707935
> *there I am about to butcher the shit out of it lOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


about to do another one. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

Another pig roast I made on sat and I will post pics of the one I did on sunday


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 13 2010, 07:03 PM~18559283
> *Another pig roast I made on sat and I will post pics of the one I did on sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I BET LOUIS ATE MOST OF IT! :biggrin:


----------



## downforce

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 13 2010, 07:03 PM~18559283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: Is your homeboy with the Soldado shirt the highly publicized best dancer ever?






sure looks like him.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Sep 14 2010, 12:13 PM~18565332
> *:wow:  :wow:  Is your homeboy with the Soldado shirt the highly publicized best dancer ever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure looks like him.
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! FOOL WAS DRUNK AS HELL! LOOKS A LIL LIKE THAT DUDE THOU! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Sep 14 2010, 02:13 PM~18565332
> *:wow:  :wow:  Is your homeboy with the Soldado shirt the highly publicized best dancer ever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure looks like him.
> *


WWHHHHAHAHAHAHA THATS FUNNY lol


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 13 2010, 07:03 PM~18559283
> *Another pig roast I made on sat and I will post pics of the one I did on sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A NIM........
PLEASE TELL ME YOU MAKE THESE TOO! :cheesy: :cheesy: 
CUANTO?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Sep 16 2010, 08:50 PM~18586454
> *A NIM........
> PLEASE TELL ME YOU MAKE THESE TOO! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> CUANTO?
> *


I was thinking of making one bro. at this point I have to look for materials homie.


----------



## hi_ryder

i think whats next is a russian roulette table with varnished in live ammunition (rim fire only) maybe a smith & wesson theme.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Sep 20 2010, 04:37 PM~18613108
> *i think whats next is a russian roulette table with varnished in live ammunition (rim fire only) maybe a smith & wesson theme.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:   :roflmao: like this? :guns: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder

it'll be a real blow out


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 20 2010, 08:06 AM~18609966
> *I was thinking of making one bro. at this point I have to look for materials homie.
> *


LETS DO IT!


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 13 2010, 10:03 PM~18559283
> *Another pig roast I made on sat and I will post pics of the one I did on sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats bad ass bro! That domino table is bad ass to !!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Oct 1 2010, 09:13 AM~18709951
> *thats bad ass bro!    That domino table is bad ass to !!!
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Sep 26 2010, 09:36 PM~18667931
> *LETS DO IT!
> *


 :0


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 1 2010, 11:46 AM~18199256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW DO THE PIG GETS COOKED IN THIS BOX


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Oct 5 2010, 09:41 AM~18739730
> *HOW DO THE PIG GETS COOKED IN THIS BOX
> *


heat from the top. the charcoal creats the heat. so first I cook the bottom of it then after 3 to 4 hours I flip it and cook/ crisp the skin. need to add charcoal every hour. also need to clear the ashes so the heat is at its highest. its almos like an over size broiler/oven


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## chromeandpaint

THATS BAD ASS THANKS


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Oct 5 2010, 01:30 PM~18741468
> *THATS BAD ASS THANKS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

...


----------



## BIGJERM

Bad ass table... :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

BIGJERM said:


> Bad ass table... :thumbsup:


 thanks man it took some time but it is still standing


----------



## Valerialee

Hey I was wondering if you could type down a list of everything I need to build a domino table


----------



## NIMSTER64

I made this back in 07 I don't remeber anything LOL. let me see what i remeber. or maybe a link to guide you in the right direction.


----------



## tko_818

NIMSTER64 said:


> THE FINAL PRODUCT :biggrin:


\
that shits tight homie!


----------



## NIMSTER64

tko_818 said:


> \
> that shits tight homie!


 thanks.


----------

